# Apollo Announces the new Clip Light



## icewolf08

Here is the link: Apollo Design | Clip Light

Here is a photo:



Here is the Price: $75 USD

I usually don't have anything to say that isn't nice to Apollo, but what is the point? Is that a $60 color frame on it? Other than that, I can pick up a nearly identical fixture at the hardware store for $8...

No offense, but....
WHATS THE POINT?

EDIT: Turns out there was a typo on the website, and it's 4 for $75, and includes a cut of gel.


----------



## cdub260

I'm going to have to agree with you on this one Icewolf. I have enough trouble with my clip lights growing legs and walking away at the $8.00 price point. I have to buy 6-8 clip lights a year, not do to breakage, but due to sticky fingers. (Usually other departments within the company)


----------



## icewolf08

cdub260 said:


> I'm going to have to agree with you on this one Icewolf. I have enough trouble with my clip lights growing legs and walking away at the $8.00 price point. I have to buy 6-8 clip lights a year, not do to breakage, but due to sticky fingers. (Usually other departments within the company)



Turns out that was a typo, and it is supposed to be a *package of 4 for $75*. Apollo is updating their site. Also, this does include a cut of gel for each fixture.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

wow, so only $20 a light! I will stick with my colored bulbs please and thankyou.


----------



## Van

What's the Point ??? The Point is It's an Apollo Clip Light !!!! 
How cool is that ! 
I'll take 4 !
I agree with cdub, we go through clip lights like nobodies business, like socks in a washing machine. I do like the design however..... Hmm 3/16" drill bit, some brass brads, now for the circular gel retainer.......


----------



## gafftapegreenia

I wish it wasn't $19 a light, $12 a light would have made it much more competitive, I feel. My worry is with the abuse clip lights take, you will likely be TAPING on extra gel in a few yeas just to cover light leaks. 

It's a good idea, and I'll probably pick some up some day, but till then, I'll stick with these:


----------



## Footer

This thing looks like it comes with a CF lamp as well. Now, if they had a way to keep the stupid silver thing from stripping out the base, I would be sold.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

What we really need is just a Better Clip Light. 


Or those LED things.....meh


----------



## RonK

So ya wanna better clip light? Have you seen the new Osram Dot-it Backstage Blue LED?


----------



## Franklights

RonK said:


> So ya wanna better clip light? Have you seen the new Osram Dot-it Backstage Blue LED?



color me interested. (I am not sure what the Apollo gel # is for that) 

Ok - looks good, how much is it and how do I attach it to whatever I may want to?


----------



## avkid

Franklights said:


> color me interested. (I am not sure what the Apollo gel # is for that)
> 
> Ok - looks good, how much is it and how do I attach it to whatever I may want to?


More info:
OSRAM|News|Trade Press|LED_OptoSemiconductor|2009|090331-Dot-it-Backstage


----------



## gafftaper

HEY, THEY ACTUALLY MADE MY IDEA!!! 
Seriously! I sent Kelite a PM back in October saying, "what you guys need to do is design a gel frame that fits on a clip light". I was thinking some sort of universal mount that attaches to any fixture for about $10. I saw some pictures of early mock ups on Kelite's desk. Looks like they gave up on my universal frame idea and decided to throw in the fixture too. Yeah it's about twice the cost of a clip lamp at Home Depot but it's neat and clean to deal with. You could make one yourself with A 9" gel frame, but that would run you another $8 and then you've got to figure out how to attach it all together. Now you don't ever have to deal with removing crusty old gaff and trying to evenly bend a square cut of gel around a the round shade of the lamp. Remember that $75 for a 4 pack is the list price so you can probably get them for around $15 each. I'm so cool to think of this and you should all support me by buying them. I know half of you don't believe me but it's really true! 

(Kelite I'll give you my contact info so you can book my trip to LDI to accept the widgit of the year award... or at least send me a couple boxes of gum).


----------



## cdub260

gafftaper said:


> ... or at least send me a couple boxes of gum).



Now Gaff, we've talked about your Apollo gum addiction before. You really need professional help.


----------



## icewolf08

cdub260 said:


> Now Gaff, we've talked about your Apollo gum addiction before. You really need professional help.



At least he only wants gum and not royalties!


----------



## gafftaper

I'm cheap and easy like that. 

_Meanwhile Kelite's still in Europe and can't defend himself... although one might ask why he isn't posting. I believe the tubes do go all the way to Europe. _


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Yea but they can't figure out the international conversion between Metric and Imperial tubes.


----------



## sk8rsdad

gafftapegreenia said:


> Yea but they can't figure out the international conversion between Metric and Imperial tubes.



Am I the only one who finds it funny that the US is one of the last countries in the world still using the Imperial system (Burma, and Liberia being the others), a system devised by the country they had a revolution to get away from?


----------



## lieperjp

sk8rsdad said:


> Am I the only one who finds it funny that the US is one of the last countries in the world still using the Imperial system (Burma, and Liberia being the others), a system devised by the country they had a revolution to get away from?



Oh no! Not another peace through cubits discussion!!!


----------



## gafftaper

_Gaff quietly leaves the room before Phil throws another hissy fit...._


----------



## avkid

gafftaper said:


> _Gaff quietly leaves the room before Phil throws another hissy fit...._




Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## Kelite

gafftaper said:


> HEY, THEY ACTUALLY MADE MY IDEA!!!
> Seriously! I sent Kelite a PM back in October saying, "what you guys need to do is design a gel frame that fits on a clip light". I was thinking some sort of universal mount that attaches to any fixture for about $10. I saw some pictures of early mock ups on Kelite's desk. Looks like they gave up on my universal frame idea and decided to throw in the fixture too. Yeah it's about twice the cost of a clip lamp at Home Depot but it's neat and clean to deal with. You could make one yourself with A 9" gel frame, but that would run you another $8 and then you've got to figure out how to attach it all together. Now you don't ever have to deal with removing crusty old gaff and trying to evenly bend a square cut of gel around a the round shade of the lamp. Remember that $75 for a 4 pack is the list price so you can probably get them for around $15 each. I'm so cool to think of this and you should all support me by buying them. I know half of you don't believe me but it's really true!




Alas, young Jedi lighting designer, you were indeed the inspiration behind the ClipLight and we thank you for your comments while we prototyped the unit! Apollo's own KC Hooper has also offered timely suggestions as we began producing the stainless steel gel frame and programing the _PerfGel_ cutter for this fixture. 

This product wasn't introduced to the market as a get-rich-quick scheme, but rather as an on the shelf option for those theater folk that haven't the time to bolt/rivet/tape their own lights for use backstage. 
And yes it's true, various Apollo dealers sell below MSRP, making these lights less costly than one might consider a professional clip light to be. Whether 100 4-packs sell or 10,000 head out the door, we merely wanted to respond to a request from the theatrical lighting community for a cleaner product. 

Please do respond with your thoughts and comments regarding the Cliplight's actual value/use gang, as your input is very important to us-

(Now- back to catching up with my trip report to Prolight + Sound, and the multiple other opportunities that have presented themselves during my absence!)


----------



## ScaredOfHeightsLD

I almost wanted to call April Fools on this fixture when I looked at the release date...but it does seem like an interesting concept. I can certainly see the cost of wasted gel and gaff adding up to a point where the $75.00 is worth while. I would do the math now but I have a lighting call to get to....


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Nice thing is you can use those faded-just-enough-to-no-longer-be correct cuts from your larger cyc lights. 

It's a high end clip light, I think it will be successful. It's a clean, slick and professional looking product. Thank you Apollo.

Now, what other widgets do we need that we should have Apollo create?


----------



## gafftapegreenia

i was wondering, who's clip lights are you using?


----------



## gafftaper

ScaredOfHeightsLD said:


> I almost wanted to call April Fools on this fixture when I looked at the release date...but it does seem like an interesting concept. I can certainly see the cost of wasted gel and gaff adding up to a point where the $75.00 is worth while. I would do the math now but I have a lighting call to get to....



Remember that's $75 MSRP for four fixtures... I bet you can get them for about $16 each on the street if you have a good relationship with your dealer. So we are only talking about $6 more than the standard fixture at home depot. It's worth that just for the frustration level plus you could even use gel scraps. You know that strip left over when you cut S4 gels... splice them together. 


gafftapegreenia said:


> Now, what other widgets do we need that we should have Apollo create?



You know Gaff-brother that's exactly what inspired this product. I was at the theater and sick of removing nasty old gaff and dealing with trying to properly re-tape a clip light so I sent Kelite a message. Now sure it would have been great if I could have patented them and produced them myself but there's no realistic way for me to do that and make money. So I said why not send the idea to my friend at Apollo. They love to make widgits and they came up with a much better product than my original idea. 

_Keith I want one made out of gold when you sell the one millionth fixture... forget gold records I want a gold clip light! AND GOLD GUM TOO!!
_


----------



## VeeDubTDI

It needs to come with a flat black finish.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

VeeDubTDI said:


> It needs to come with a flat black finish.



I totally agree. I wonder what that would add to the manufacturing cost?


----------



## ship

*evethe new Clip Light*

Been one of my "special projects" over the years to each new (hotter than the next) yearly local Grainger rep. to quote me out on the parts so I could make a new fangled clip light that would survive more than a few shows. Never got them to give me that quote for parts. At some point I got a bunch of more heavy duty reflectors into stock and for like six years now, it's been a TBA project to create a clip light up to my specifications. Still TBA project in clip light that will become worthwhile to use. 


Same concept with DF-50 squerrel fans forcing the haze out onto stage... ain't nothing designed for that purpose. Even the wire on a be it store bought or Grainger bought fan just isn't designed to cope with DF-50 fluid in projecting it out - this be it the oil breaking down the fan's whip or internal or even structural components. Than LeMaitrie came out with a fan designed to project fluid. Riggable, safe for the oils and DMX to boot. This granted extra price - a lot of extra price and for it's price in not seeing how much was invested into the stupid Power Cat Fans' over the years in parts, not deamed worthwhile.

Still, yet to have a LeMaitrie fan come back for service. Got a stack of them from CostCo and Grainger that are bad. The PowerCat fan from Grainger we can get parts from, the CostCo fan we can swipe parts from but not so lucky mostly in fixing.


I would say the industry possibly needs a Apollo clip light as an advancement and companies looking for ways to make more money these days in improving to them as I did but didn't get a chance for follow thru on, needs it's say and play test. Go back to my days as a designer or helper for one for a dance studio where they had store bought clip lights with R-40 lamps to light their stage and no way to gel them short of taping he gel to the clip light. If this Apollo clip light has a gel frame, sure fine, great improvement. Beyond that if more rugged or say not having to take a screw driver to bend in the screw threads so the reflector has the ability to mount back on the threads of the base it's good. If thicker metal used on the aluminum so it can be installed more than once, that's also good. Thicker so it don't ding as easy, that's a selling pint in otherwise me having to teach the saddle of the bench vise technique for pounding out reflectors.

Gonna give that clip light a try before I decide on it, but I do welcome such a clip light improvement if it lasts more than a show or two in use. Got our lamp storage containers already in them traveling safely, just a question of the lights themselves. 

This in being told about it, I would like to try. Aready am hesitant about the Z-Clip style clamp for it in it being problematic as opposed to a 3" lumber type spring clip but as long as it's not easily done, one loosens the metric wing nut to much it falls apart, I would try it before trashing it.

Post away on the forum your debate about this new clip light as long as you balance it with my own counterpoint I think in making it a fair discussion about details and perhaps why they came out with it.

Very good observation on this new product on your part but I think if improved one more useful than waste of money very possibly. I certainly will be getting a sample on Monday.


----------



## ship

*Re: evethe new Clip Light*

Ah' I remember the days of making clip lights with gel glued to the reflecgtor in a way that allowed for gel replacement. Always confounded me how those changing a lamp or using it would screw up the clip mechanism or just rip off the gel in easy access but in appairently not a concept for half glued gel for getting at the lamp. This short of completely ripping off the gel or some form of while removing the spring clip, loosing it's concept or parts.


While this Apollo clip light is advanced in doing one, it's TBA the overall improvement or resistance to dings. Still an improvement that's one for the future given the appairent cost.


----------



## Charc

I don't want to rain on parades, but I believe Rosco rolled out a product awhile back (which I now can't seem to find; discontinued?) that was essentially a gel showercap to go over clip lights, etc.. Because of the low wattages of clip lights, they're hardly expendables. Looks like Rosco solved the same problem Apollo did for a fraction of the cost and hassle, don't need to entirely replace your cliplight inventory. I'm not sure this product is selling, unless it's somewhere that just got a surge of capital money.


----------



## gafftaper

Charc said:


> I believe Rosco rolled out a product awhile back (which I now can't seem to find; discontinued?) that was essentially a gel showercap to go over clip lights, etc.. Because of the low wattages of clip lights, they're hardly expendables. Looks like Rosco solved the same problem Apollo did for a fraction of the cost and hassle, don't need to entirely replace your cliplight inventory. I'm not sure this product is selling, unless it's somewhere that just got a surge of capital money.



I've never seen or heard of the Roscolux Shower Cap. 

As for if it's selling... it's so new I doubt it's even shipping yet.


----------



## wfor

Darn. I've always had this idea.

Improvements:

Black.

Ability to add in own, square gel.

Somwthing on the clamp so that it better stays attached to electrical conduit and mic stands, which I'm sure many other folks can relate to.


----------



## Kelite

wfor said:


> Improvements:
> 
> Ability to add in own, square gel.




The square gel frame on the Apollo Clip Light allows the buyer/user to swap out the included Apollo Gel for other brands/colors at will. 

(We just thought it would be one less thing to chase after if we included the gel sheet with the package...)


----------



## willbb123

I don't think I would ever buy a nice clip light. We have half a dozen around the stage all with blue lamps so there is no need for gel. 
I have always used blue lamps, is there an advantage to using gel with a n/c lamp?I already have 75 to 100 gel cuts on stage for our rep plot. I don't really want to have to worry about clip lights burning through gel also.


----------



## willbb123

I'm on my phone so I can't edit my previous post. I didn't finish my thought. 
We buy cheap clip lamps cause they like to get all bent out of shape or walk away. 
Also what are the advantages of using gel, instead of a 25wt blue lamp?


----------



## gafftapegreenia

I think the Apollo clip light:

- Is a step in the right direction
- Is a good improvement of the clip light design
- WILL sell
- Is not the final point in clip light development
- Should come painted black!

I am happy Apollo took this step, but I'd love for them to take it one step further. As has been identified the two main points of the clip light that need revision are:
- The reflector threading. 
- The wing nut tension system.

Now honestly I'm not sure what to do with current parts to make that happen, it needs some creative thinking to make a new product, but that new product will cost more than this clip light does, as it will use special parts. Just wait! Soon we will see the City Theatrical Clip Light that WILL cost $40 per light!

You start talking about a heavier gauge reflector, and you start talking about a unit that becomes more top heavy, so then you need a beefier, heavier duty clap, but a heavier duty clamp, especially one with a bolt or screw, limits the "universal" nature of the current design. 

I wonder if Apollo will sell just the reflector, since everyone is so worried about mashed reflectors. 

If the classic clip light does bother you that much, no one said you couldn't buy these, as they are usually $10-$15 at ANY hardware store.



Also, There IS a heavy duty clip light with locking clamp, made by Woods called the "Tight Grip", it also sells for around $20.


----------



## ggrant

Apollo is just trying to make something "new" by just adding the $60 color frame to the $8 clip lights you buy at the hardware store


----------



## icewolf08

ggrant said:


> Apollo is just trying to make something "new" by just adding the $60 color frame to the $8 clip lights you buy at the hardware store



Last time I checked, color frames were like $5. Also, since the Apollo clip lights come in packs of 4 for $75 that makes them $18.75. A little more than $8 hardware store version plus $5 color frame, but not a bad deal.


----------



## gafftaper

ggrant said:


> Apollo is just trying to make something "new" by just adding the $60 color frame to the $8 clip lights you buy at the hardware store



Relax dude. It's just a clip light.


----------



## Kelite

****UPDATE****


The R&D team has just announced the addition of the following features to the Apollo Clip Light for LDI 2009:


540* Pan 
270* Tilt
20 Channels of DMX
8, 16, or 31 bit resolution
RDM ready
Wireless DMX superheterodyne transceiver 
Full Color Mixing (CMY and RGB)
13*-38* Zoom
Optional 1200 lux LED light source or 266W *P*lasma *L*amp *T*echnology 
Shiny silver finish (sorry, not available in black)

MSRP not to exceed $14.95 USD each


----------



## doctrjohn

Are these shipping yet? Can I have Karri adjust the PO my purchasing department just sent over adding two dozen of the Version 2 Clip Light?  I was on the fence before, but now I am completely sold.

Best,
John Penisten


----------



## Kelite

doctrjohn said:


> Are these shipping yet? Can I have Karri adjust the PO my purchasing department just sent over adding two dozen of the Version 2 Clip Light?  I was on the fence before, but now I am completely sold.
> 
> Best,
> John Penisten





I'll get with Karri before I leave the office, John.

All my best to you during the move! I hope your new office has a window and a few plants to admire-


----------



## doctrjohn

Very good. Please let her know that I prefer the Plasma source, and if they could be here by Friday that would be great...

Unfortunately I will still be without exterior windows. I will be surrounded by the rental warehouse, the black box theatre, retail lobby/showroom and kitchen/break room; so it won't be all bad. On nice days, however, I should be able to open the loading dock doors and look out over one of the parking lots... That's almost as good, right?

Best,
John


----------



## gafftaper

Does Clip Lamp 2.0 come with Framing Shutter, Zoom, or Iris options?


----------



## Kelite

gafftaper said:


> Does Clip Lamp 2.0 come with Framing Shutter, Zoom, or Iris options?



Yes, of course!


----------



## icewolf08

Cliplight 2.0:

This just in, Apollo partners up with Doug Fleenor and Vari*Lite to bring you the fully DMX controlled cliplight coffee maker. Runs off a sing non-dimmed circuit. Has RGB LED for infinite color mixing. Zoom and framing shutters help you control spill and 540/270 Pan/tilt let you get your light backstage wherever you need it. It can even be programmed to turn off it it points towards the stage. Coffee maker has built in grinder so all you have to do is fill the 5 gallon reservoir with fresh water and fill the coffee been storage with fresh beans. Since the device is RDM compliant it can tell you when it has run out of consumables. Can be programmed to run in stand alone mode where the cliplight continuously pans across your upstage crossover, and coffee is made and ready by the time your actors arrive at half hour.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Actually Vari*Lite announced their newest product today: The ShowClip. It has the customary RGB ring of LED's, automatically adjusts from flood to wide flood, dichroic CYM gel string mixing, and hangs with 4 Mega Claws.


----------



## Kelite

icewolf08 said:


> Cliplight 2.0:
> 
> Coffee maker has built in grinder so all you have to do is fill the 5 gallon reservoir with fresh water and fill the coffee been storage with fresh beans. Since the device is RDM compliant it can tell you when it has run out of consumables. Can be programmed to run in stand alone mode where the cliplight continuously pans across your upstage crossover, and coffee is made and ready by the time your actors arrive at half hour.





Time to get back in the R&D office and ask for a few added features I see........


----------



## GreyWyvern

Now that we have added all these amazing features to the Clip Light, I just don't think a name like Clip Light 2.0 does it enough justice. I'm thinking of something along the lines of Smart Clip DMX.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

I just realized there is nothing to stop me from putting my new Apollo Clip Light on a Right Arm. Kelite, is a mounting plate for the clip light available for your scrollers yet?


----------



## Kelite

gafftapegreenia said:


> I just realized there is nothing to stop me from putting my new Apollo Clip Light on a Right Arm. Kelite, is a mounting plate for the clip light available for your scrollers yet?



Alright, I'll admit I asked for it... 

Now we'll need a large 9 inch Iris for this thing too. Shoulda seen it coming.


----------



## gafftaper

gafftapegreenia said:


> Kelite, is a mounting plate for the clip light available for your scrollers yet?



No but I hear City Theatrical's got an adapter to fit a Wybron Forerunner onto the Apollo Clip light. 


Gum Please!


----------



## wfor

Soon to be followed by the HES CL1.


----------



## gafftaper

I heard that there was a top secret showing of the HES CL1 at USITT. Rumor has it, it's DLP technology with full Ultra HD resolution (7680 x 4320). It's quite a coup because the Japanese aren't expecting UHD to reach the home television market for about 25 years. 

Did anyone from around here get in to see it? I'd love to know how well it does lighting a prop table. I can't wait to see a shoot out of the HES CL1 vs the Apollo Clip Lamp 3.0- Plasma Edition. 

_Sorry I'm tired, a little silly, and need some gum. _


----------



## lieperjp

gafftaper said:


> Did anyone from around here get in to see it? I'd love to know how well it does lighting a prop table. I can't wait to see a shoot out of the HES CL1 vs the Apollo Clip Lamp 3.0- Plasma Edition.
> 
> _Sorry I'm tired, a little silly, and need some gum. _



Wow... Kelite, you should get these guys hired for your R&D dept... the clip light jumped from version one to version three in less than 12 hours...


----------



## sk8rsdad

lieperjp said:


> Wow... Kelite, you should get these guys hired for your R&D dept... the clip light jumped from version one to version three in less than 12 hours...



The jump in versions is a marketing problem. The poor guy in R&D just keeled over when she realized she won't see the sun for the next 6 months working on this **** clip light.


----------



## lieperjp

sk8rsdad said:


>



They already have watches like that... it's called a cell phone! (Or am I the only one who doesn't wear a watch because I have a cell phone?)

Kelite, I hope your R&D guys are laughing their heads off right now...

Could we combine the cliplight v3.0 with a wireless comms system? Still at $18.75?


----------



## gafftaper

lieperjp said:


> Could we combine the cliplight v3.0 with a wireless comms system? Still at $18.75?



Rumor has it the HES CL2 will have an on board holographic video comm system... but it's going to cost more than $18.75 (it's set to debut at LDI in 2035).


----------

